# New Reciever: $400 budget



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Need a new reciever, ran out of digital hookups on my reciever now:hissyfit:

pieces:
1)PS3 using HDMI
2)HD DVD using HDMI
3)XBOX360 using component and optical cable
4)HD cable box with component video and coax for audio

right now i have the ps3 hooked up to the reciever using optical cable and the cable box using a coax, and that all that is on there 

now i would like a reciever that can get audio from the hdmi cables, and have a input selector for each piece, on my reciever now i have to select dvd then go through the digital input selector to pick which source

i was originally looking at the pioneer vsx-1017, i liked the looks of it and it fell right in my price range(370$), but its way too deep and dosent offer anything over the 917 except alot more power from what i could tell, which i dont need, and i can find the 917 for ~$300
http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=86773

now i read the 917 only does hdmi pass through, does that mean i cant get the audio signal from it?

i also looked at the Denon AVR-1508 http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=88230
onkyo 575
http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=86983

sony dg910
http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=87318

too much different things too look at, i kinda had my mind set on the pioneer 917, but i read the thing on hdmi pass through and didnt know if that was right or not

i cant use the onkyo 605, because its too tall, i might could get it to fit but it would mess everything up

thanks for any help


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 605 was the first receiver that came to mind. But it will not fit? :sad:

Yamaha RX-V661 
http://www.ubid.com/Yamaha_RX-V661_910W_7.1_Ch._A/V_Home_Theater_Receiver/a11224773.html


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

well i might be able to get it to fit, but i would just have to move everything around, and i dont think it would look good, but it would work


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

bamaboy said:


> well i might be able to get it to fit, but i would just have to move everything around, and i dont think it would look good, but it would work


Just make sure you have enough ventilation and air-flow around the gear.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

well if i made enough room for the unit, there would be plenty of ventilation around it

right now the receiver sits atop the cable box, to make the 605 fit i would just have to move the cable box


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

bamaboy said:


> well if i made enough room for the unit, there would be plenty of ventilation around it
> 
> right now the receiver sits atop the cable box, to make the 605 fit i would just have to move the cable box


Well unless someone else has a better option. It sounds like the Onkyo 605, or the Yamaha RX-V661 would fit the bill. :T


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 10, 2007)

so if i just want to use 1 hdmi cable from say ps3 or hddvd to the reciever for both audio and video i will have to go with the 605?

if i go with say pioneer 917 i willhave to a run hdmi to reciever and a digital optical cable too, to take care of both


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I am listening to an Onkyo 605 right now. I recommended it to my dad when he was shopping for a new avr and he bought one. I have had a lot of time banked playing with it and it has impressed me greatly. It has an incredible value... puts out a nice sound, and has a nice feature set. The audio processing is top notch. Strong Buy!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Defiantly go with the Onkyo 605, If you can squeeze just a little bit more out of your wallet the Onkyo 705 is a huge step up and even offers more bang for buck.


----------

